# DVD Players/ Too common malfunction!



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

I had an inexpensive ($40) Panasonic SD-4000KU2 DVD Player.It worked fine for about 3 months of light use and then suddenly it began "Not recognizing discs" when they were inserted for play. I contacted the company they recommended a firmware update which I performed. The machine worked for about a few more months and the problem returned.
Frustrated, I purchased a Samsung model DVD-1080P8 for $70. It worked fine with light use (once a week or so) for about 1 year and suddenly the same problem occurred. "Not recognizing discs". I went on line to research the problem hoping to find tech support for this issue on various websites. I was amazed at how many postings I found from others experiencing the same problem. Most failed to solve the problem and many complained about the prices charged for repair including cost of mailing machine to manufacturer. Currently, with the Samsung, I purchased an can of "Air" to blow out any dust on the laser reading mechanism and the did not work after doing that However by holding down the fast forward button the machine goes into RESET and the player then recognized the disc. For how long I don't know. 

I called Samsung who offered no solution and wanted $80 + postage to repair the machine. Outrageous! By the way...DON'T EVER BUY SAMSUNG ANYTHING. I have had bad experiences with their TV, Cell Phone and now DVD Player. Don't chance it! Your buying trouble!
At this rate I could end up with a stack of DVD Players all demised with the same problem. Is this a built in fault repair money making thing? It seems to occur across brands given the postings.
Does anyone know what is going on with this suspiciously all too common problem? Also does anyone know of trustable and reasonably priced DVD repair companies. One cannot keep throwing machines away because the manufacturers want to rip you off to repair them.

Thanks


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, they want you to throw them away. I've been through 3 or 4 as well. Different brands.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I have 3 DVD Players in my bedroom, and they ALL work flawlessly. The only trouble I have is the oldest (10-11 years old) sometimes fails to read discs when I switch to another tray (5-disc player). But that's fixed by opening then re-closing the tray door. The youngest is about 3-4 years old. Maybe this is just a problem with newly created ones, try getting a used one from eBay that's at least 3 years old.

Before you ask, the reason for 3 Players, is so I can load 7 DVDs at a time and stay in my bed all day watching movies without getting up to change discs.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Try not getting the $40 ones, you get what you pay for and $40 players are meant to be disposable.

That said, I have had $40 ones last a few years too, but I buy them expecting 1-2.

Tried a laser cleaner? That may correct the issue too if you live in a dusty area, or the unit sits in a dust cabinet, or on the floor.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

It's pretty much a matter of luck. We've had our lounge room one for probably 3-4 years now (LG), and use it probably once or twice a week (unless I buy a box set of a show, in which case I go through the entire lot in two or three days). In contrast, one I was given as a present (I think it was Panasonic), brand new, was bad right out of the box.

Unfortunately, the store that it was bought from is about 100km (er... probably about 55-60 miles) away, so going for a return or refund isn't really viable. But my uncle, after hearing that it was bad, sent me some money to be able to buy myself one locally.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Try not getting the $40 ones, you get what you pay for and $40 players are meant to be disposable.


:up:

Peace...


----------

